# FYI LED flood lights on sale



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

After xmas sale at Lowes had 200 and 400 Lumen LED flood lights on sale for $5.95 and $7.95 (half price). They were part of the outdoor xmas decorations, and are about 2 watts and 5 watts, not the blue 5500 K color temperature, but closer to warm white. Both are 120 VAC and the 400 lumen light makes a good work light (has a photocell for auto on at dark, but you can put tape over it) and the 200 lumen is more of a path or area light.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I've had a couple of those 200 lumen ones that I bought to test out going for about a month. I love 'em. They give enough light to illuminate an area but not draw attention to it. I think I'll get more.


----------

